# Hasuautomation mit Wago SPS



## Passion4Automation (8 Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche hier einen Erfahrungsaustausch bezüglich einer Hausautomatisierung.
Da ich in naher Zukunft Hausbauen möchte und ich gelernter Energieelektroniker und da zur Zeit beruflich auch zu Hause bin, gerne auch mein Haus automatisieren.

Mir ist die Wago 750- 881 als Steuerung ins Auge gefallen.

Zu der Steuerung möchte ich noch eine Visualisierung (Tochpanelrechner im Wohnzimmer) wo ich alle Funktionen zentral zusätzlich auch noch bedienen kann.

Die Verkabelung möchte ich konventionell machen, mit einem zentralen Schaltschrank im Keller, um immer flexibel zu sein und bei einem SPS Ausfall konventionell leben zu können 

Licht:
Alles über SPS mit Tastern schaltbar, teilweise mit Dali realisieren.

Steckdosen:
Größtenteils auch schaltbar.

Rolladen und Fensterkontakte
Bedienung über Taster im Raum und mit Automatikprogrammmen übers Panel, soll auch über eine Wetterstation laufen.

Heizung und evtl mal Solar und PV:
Soll auch teilweise über die SPS laufen, hauptsächlich möchte ich da über 1 Wire ein Energiemanagement verwirklichen.

Einzelraumregelung:
Auch über 1-Wire und übers Panel mit Wetterdaten verknüpft, Hand und Autobetrieb möglich

Rauchmelder:
Kabel kann man ja schon mal reinziehen

Audio und Video:
Habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht

Steuerung über Smartphone:
Die wichtigsten Funktionen sollen ach übers Smartphone gesteuert und geregelt werden.


Hat hier schon mal jemand einen Wago Controller mit 1- Wire installiert und programmiert?

Welche Visu ist am besten? Ich möchte die Visu schon voll ausreizen, mit Alarmmeldungen, Hand und AutoBetrieb, Kameras, Radio, Weterdaten usw.

IP- Symcon soll da gut sein?

Kennt wer von Euch visbee?


Ich freue mich auf Eure Erfahrungen und Antworten.

Danke 

Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2016)

1-Wire stehe ich etwas kritisch gegenüber.
Ein Haus ist eine langfristige Angelegenkeit.
Und 1-Wire ist doch eine recht proprietäre Angelegenheit. Sowohl von der Hardware als auch von der Verkablung.
Wenn man 1-Wire nutzen will, dann sollte man sich sehr genaue Gedanken zur Verkablung in Hinsicht auf einen späteren Austausch machen.
Ausserdem sollte man immer im Hinterkopf behalten, wer in der Lage ist in so einem System einen Fehler zu finden / zu beseitigen wenn man selber mal dazu nicht in der Lage ist (Dienstreise, Krankenhaus, ...) Der kurzfristigen Kostenersparnis stehen so doch einige Risiken gegenüber.
Persönlich würde ich hier ganz normale PT1000-Fühler vorziehen.

DALI habe ich persönlich im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. Für LED-Beleuchtung gibt es mittlerweile viel im Angebot und das zu einem sehr guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

IP-Symcon läuft bei mir seit 2007.Als reine Visu ist das System eigentlich zu schade. IPS ist klasse als universales Gateway zwischen den verschiedenen Systemen. Gerade wenn du z.B. Multimedia mit Homeauomation koppeln willst, hat das System durch seine breite Geräteunterstützung viele Vorteile. Die Community ist auch ein gutes Argument für IPS.
Es gibt aber auch sehr gute kostenlose OpenSource-Projekte wie zb fhem oder openhab. Bevor du also Geld für IPS ausgibst solltest du dir mal diese Projekte anschauen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## wat84 (11 Januar 2016)

Mein Tipp: Wago PFC200 mit Codesys V3.5 Lizenz direkt von Codesys (http://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-pfc200-sl.html)
Evlt. kommt das auch für den PFC100 in naher Zukunft.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Januar 2016)

wat84 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Wago PFC200 mit Codesys V3.5 Lizenz direkt von Codesys (http://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-pfc200-sl.html)
> Evlt. kommt das auch für den PFC100 in naher Zukunft.



Laufen damit die Wago-Bibliotheken für die KNX- und DALI-Busklemmen?


----------



## Player-Ben (12 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin auch gerade mitten in meinem Hausprojekt und habe ähnliche Ansprüche an die Anlage wie Du.

Ich nutze die WAGO 750-880.

Ich habe im Keller eine zentrale Steuerung wo ich alles installiert habe und ich kann Dir nur sagen versuche die Verteilung so groß wie möglich zu gestalten. Ich habe viel gelesen und geschaut was andere so installiert haben und sie etwas größer gestaltet und es reicht am Ende wohl doch nicht.  Kurze Info meine Schrank ist 5 Reihen breit und 7 Reihen hoch.

Auf die Idee mit der 1-Wire-Version bin ich auch gestoßen, fand es am Anfang auch gut, aber Du musst die Leitungslängen im Auge behalten. Der Vorteil bei der 1-Wire-Version ist halt, dass Du alle Sensoren in einem Ring legen kannst und dann vll noch die Etagen trennst, leider waren die Längen bei mir zu hoch, dass es nicht funktioniert hätte (theoretisch Meinung). 
Ich habe dann mit dem Support von WAGO gesprochen und die haben mir dann auch die PT1000 variante empfohlen.

Zur VISU schließe ich mich der Meinung von „Blockmove“ an, erstmal die OpenSource-Projekte anzuschauen.
Ich hab mich ein bisschen mit FHEM beschäftigt und die steuern die WAGO über MODBUS an und das soll auch funktionieren, dass Forum ist auch super und es wird immer gut geholfen.
Ich werde wenn die Zeit dafür da ist, versuchen die Anlage mit visualbasic und einem MODBUS-Adapter zu steuern, die Kommunikation habe ich schon hinbekommen, aber mehr noch nicht.

Das DALI Projekt steht auch in den Startlöchern, ich habe mir den WAGO 753-647 und 753-620 besorgt und steuere damit LED-Treiber von MeanWell an.

Viele Grüße


----------



## NieZuSpaet (13 Januar 2016)

Moin,
ich bin da schon ein wenig weiter (vor 2 Jahren eingezogen) Ich habe konsequent alle Kabel bis zum Schrank gezogen und einzeln aufgelegt. Ich habe einen kleinen Unterverteiler (1x4 Reihen), wo nur die FI und Sicherungen verbaut sind. Die ganzen Kabel gehen in einen 80x200 Schaltschrank, der wirklich komplett voll ist. 
- 20 Lichtschalter mit 6x2x0,6 verdrahtet (4 Taster, 3 LEDs und 1 PT1000 in 3-Leiter angschlossen)
- 56 Steckdosen mit Stromstoßschaltern mit Handbetätigung (für den Notfall)
- 11 Dimmer (SPS 0-10V auf Eltako SUD12 und LUD12)
- 6 Lampen mit Stromstoßschaltern
- 12 Raffstore mit Relais gegeneinander verriegelt.
Dazu dann die SPS mit den gazen Ein- und Ausgängen. Wie gesagt, der Schrank ist kein Millimeter zu groß.

Zur Visu: ich hatte damals auch lange gesucht, um alles zu visualisieren. Da ich nicht bereit war, viel Geld auszugeben und ich unbedingt etwas haben wollte, was auch auf einem iPad zuverlässig läuft, habe ich mich letztendlich zu einer web-basierten Lösung entschieden. (JavaScript und ADS-Kommunikation, Darstellung mit jQueryMobile) Ist allerdings eine Menge arbeit und nie wirklich fertig ;-)
Ich hatte mal einen Blog zum Hausbau (www-hf-net.de) Da müsste noch irgendwo ein Bild vom Schrank sein. Unter Steuerung (groß) und Steuerung (klein) gibt es noch eine kleine Übersicht zur Visu (einmal für's Handy, einmal für's iPad oder Rechner)
Soviel mal als kleiner Beitrag. Als SPS habe ich einen Beckhoff CX9010.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## mc161 (13 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
bei mir Klemmts immer noch, aber...

das aktuelle "Dienstliche" Projekt steht kurz vor der Fertigstellung,werde jetzt endlich mal meiner privaten Anlage angehen.

Momentan tauschen wir BWG sowie die Luft-Wärmepumpe (Sole bekomme ich nicht genehmigt, Wasserschutzgebiet), Neue hat auch Kühlfunktion,
den WW-Speicher(grösserer Wärmetauscher), Pufferspeicher (Kältespeicher und zus. 2x Wärmetauscher) und die ganzen Heizkreise.

Das BWG, Mischermotoren, Ansteuerung Umwälzpumpen, Einzelraumantriebe werden auf 0-10V (Heizungsbauers Wald und Wiesen Ansteuerung) umgestellt.

Als Steuerung setzte ich WAGO ein.

Den momentan vorhandenen 750-849 ( für KNX hatte ich mich voreilig entschieden) ersetze ich durch den 750-8202.

Folgende Funktionen werden realisiert:

Ansteuerung des Brennwertgerätes 0-10V mit Möglichkeit Handsteuerung (Metz Connect KMA)
Stellantriebe Mischer 0-10V
Umwälzpumpen 0-10V ebenfalls mit Handsteuerung

Messumformer 0-10V Wasserdruck Heizungsanlage

WP ohne Reglung, wird von MSR übernommen, Heiz-Kühlbetrieb, bivalente Fahrweise, evtl. Nacheizen WW mit BWG.

Solaranlage (Ost-West Ausrichtung) mit Solarsensor für WW, Heizung und Schwimmbad, Wärmepumpe wird auch zur Schwimmbaderwärmung genutzt.

Alles was mit Hand bedienbar sein muss und kann, wird mit den WAGO-Relais 789-329 MAN-0-AUTO mit Auswertung Rückmeldung ausgeführt.

Einzelraumreglung Stellantriebe mit 0-10V, mit Auswertung und Einflussnahme auf die Kesselsteuerung.
Enocean-Raumthermostate sind da, liegen bei mir auf dem Tisch, habe was gegen Thermostate Wandeinbau.

KWL-Anlage (Helios) wird eigenen Reglung entfernt und auch 0-10V von MSR nach CO2, Zeit und Bedarfsschalter Küche gesteuert,
hier schweben mir noch einige Änderungen vor.

Schwimmbadsteuerung wie Reglung PH und Chlor, Pumpe und Beheizung auch über MSR, Steuerung der Abdeckung hat den Geist aufgegeben,
kommt auch drauf.

 Gartenbewässerung ist Leitungsmässig vorbereitet.

Enocean zusammen mit Wago benütze ich auch für die Rolladen- und Jalousiensteuerung, vor 20Jahren hat man nicht genügend Kabel gezogen :-(.
Erweiterung Lichtsteuerung, Steckdosen usw.mit Enocean ist geplant.

Habe gerade mal eine Anfrage laufen wegen Enocean Fenstergriffe, werde ich wohl auch einsetzen (Aussperrschutz autom. Rolladensteuerung)

Schaltschrankgehäuse 1200x1400 2flg. hängt schon, Platte steht in der Werkstatt, kann losgehen.


Habe meine eigene HLK Bibliothek, benütze von WAGO den Scheduler, den finde ich super.

Visu von CoDesys, bisher alles gelöst bekommen, wenn manchmal auch mit viel Fingerbrechen.
Habe zur einfacheren Wartung und Störungsbehebung alles was ich aus den Anlagen rausbekomme visualisiert, erweitere meine Bibliothek
gerade mit Stausausgaben, die ich dann in der Visu einpflegen werde.

Habe die Anlagen mit Fernüberwachung über VPN, an der eigenen werde ich dann mal mit Ipad und Smartphone probieren.

Das ist mal der Anfang, sowas hat aber nie ein Ende.

mfg mc


----------



## Player-Ben (13 Januar 2016)

mc161 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> Einzelraumreglung Stellantriebe mit 0-10V, mit Auswertung und Einflussnahme auf die Kesselsteuerung.
> Enocean-Raumthermostate sind da, liegen bei mir auf dem Tisch, habe was gegen Thermostate Wandeinbau.
> ...


Hi mc,
bezogen auf Deine Einzelraumreglung:
Was sind das für Stellantriebe die Du oben erwähnt hast, passen die auch auf die gewöhnlichen Heizkreisverteiler. 
Aktuell habe ich diese Stellmotoren installiert, welche entweder Spannung haben oder keine und dann entsprechend mit Verzögerung das Ventil öffnen.
Welche Enocean-Raumthermostate haste im Einsatz, klappt das denn wenn die einfach auf dem Tisch liegen, nicht dass man die dann zudeckt oder wegräumt und die Regelung dann nicht mehr richtig läuft? 
Wie werden die in die WAGO eingebunden?

mfg


----------



## mc161 (13 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Stellantriebe sind Möhlenhoff Alpha 5, sind durch verschiedene Adapter eigentlich für alle Ventile einsetzbar.

Raumthermostate sind von Themokon, Bilder im Anhang. Der Gateway ist auch von Thermokon, von Wago kommt noch eine 750-652.

Bibliothek gibts von Wago

fg mc


----------



## Passion4Automation (14 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten, muss erstmal lesen und sortieren, ist auf alle Fälle sehr interressant was ihr da umsetzt. 

Gruß


----------



## Player-Ben (15 März 2016)

Zum Thema Temperatur Erfassung in den einzelnen Räumen im Einfamilienhaus.

Wie Erfasst Ihr die Temperatur in euren Räumen und bringt das Signal in die WAGO, habe jetzt mehrere Sachen gelesen, aber so ein richtiges vernünftiges Konzept habe ich noch nicht gefunden.

Mein ursprünglicher Gedanke war die Analogeingangsklemme für Widerstandssensoren (750-464) zu verwenden und dann in die Räume PT1000 zu installieren.
Hierbei schreckt mich zum einen der hohe Preis für die Klemmen ab und das die Klemmen auch dementsprechend viel Platz einnehmen.

Ich muss in 16 Räumen die Temperatur messen und bin jetzt in einem Beitrag auf die Idee, einen  Multiplexer zu benutzen, gestoßen.
Hat das von euch einer schon mal realisiert und kennt die Vor- oder Nachteile dieser Konfiguration in Bezug auf meine Ursprüngliche Idee.

Am liebsten würde ich das Ganze mit einem Bus / Serial  realisieren, dann bräuchte man nur eine Klemme. Wobei die Sache von Thermokon auch ganz interessant ist, aber leider auch nicht ganz so günstig. Mir würde es auch reichen einfach nur die Temperatur in den Räumen zu messen, brauche sie dort nicht zu verändern.

Wie sehen den bei euch die Sensoren in den Räumen aus, ich müsste den Sensor in eine Schalterdose packen und auch gerne in das vorhandene Schalterprogramm integrieren.

Freue mich auf eure Ideen.


----------



## wat84 (15 März 2016)

Guck dir mal die 750-451 an. 8 Kanäle, kostet ca. die Hälfte.


----------



## arne.pf (15 März 2016)

Hallo Ben,

nehm doch One Wire Sensoren für Temperatur ( hier Infos für die WAGO Steuerung zur One-Wire Anbindung: https://www.eservice-online.de/loes...on/1-wire-buskoppler-fuer-wago-codesys-owos-/ )

Die kann man flexibel anschließen und serparat auslesen. zudem sind die Sensoren spottbillig und klein (Transistor Gehäuse)

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Kayle (15 März 2016)

Hi,

Ich bin gerade am Innenausbau von meinem Haus. Habe 11 Räume in denen ich Temperatur und Luftfeuchte erfasse. Ich habe dafür eine Platine entwickelt auf der ein Arduino sitzt und einen digitalen Temperatur/Luftfeuchte Sensor ausliest. Die Verbindung zur Wago läuft über Rs485 Modbus Rtu. Funktioniert problemlos und kostet pro Thermostat ca 30€. Bei Interesse kann ich ein Bild vom Thermostat hochladen.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Player-Ben (15 März 2016)

arne.pf schrieb:


> nehm doch One Wire Sensoren für Temperatur ...



Hast Du das mit dem 1-Wire schon getestet, ich sehe das Problem in der Leitungslänge, dass ab einer bestimmten Länge das Signal, aufgrund der Kapazität der Leitung, nicht mehr klar identifizierbar ist.



Kayle schrieb:


> Ich habe dafür eine Platine entwickelt auf der ein Arduino sitzt und einen digitalen Temperatur/Luftfeuchte Sensor ausliest.



An den Arduino hatte ich auch mal gedacht, aber wie kann man mit einer Seriellen-schnittstelle mehrere Arduinos auslesen? Klar,  schick mal bitte das Bild.


----------



## Kayle (15 März 2016)

Hi,

an den Arduinos hängen RS485 Module. Die Wago dient als Modbus Master. Sie sendet an einen Slave eine Anfrage und der Slave ( in meinem Fall der Arduino ) sendet auf die Anfrage das Ergebnis. So kann man mit der seriellen Schnittstelle den BUS aufbauen. Kannst mal nach Modbus RTU googlen.

Hier die Platine:



Ein Bild einer bestückten Platine kann ich erst morgen nachreichen. Das ganze sitzt in einem sensor Gehäuse mit Lüftungsschlitzen.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Player-Ben (15 März 2016)

Kayle schrieb:


> Das ganze sitzt in einem sensor Gehäuse mit Lüftungsschlitzen.


Hast Du davon auch mal ein Bild? Danke

Die bestückte Platine würde mich auch sehr Interessieren

Das klingt echt gut, die Leitungslängen sollten dann auch kein Problem darstellen, man könnte im zweifelsfall die Übertragungsrate herabsetzen, wenn die Wago das kann?
Welche Längen hast Du schon getestet? 

Wird die Implementierung des modbus slaves auf dem Arduino oder auf dem rs485 modul gemacht. Gibt es dazu fertige Bibliotheken?Danke
Grüße


----------



## shrimps (16 März 2016)

Hi,
falls es nicht mit Kabel gehen sollte:
Ich habs mit Homematic laufen:
Einige Ventilsteller und Thermometer an einer CCU2 und diese überträgt mir ein paar gewünschte Werte via Modbus TCP in meine SPS.

LG
Shrimps


----------



## Kayle (16 März 2016)

Player-Ben schrieb:


> Hast Du davon auch mal ein Bild? Danke
> 
> Die bestückte Platine würde mich auch sehr Interessieren
> 
> ...



Moin,

Leitungslänge sollte ca. 1,2km betragen können. Habe es aber diese Länge nicht getestet. Ich nutze die 750-653 Serielle Klemme von Wago ( die Version die komplett frei einstellbar ist ). Da kannst Du die Baudraten einstellen. Ich habe das ganze mit 3 Slaves an einem 100m Ring 2x2x0,6 getestet. 

Die Implementierung des Modbus Slaves geschieht auf dem Arduino mit fertigen Librarys. Muss man nichts neues erfinden.

Hier ein Bild vom fertigen Sensor + Gehäuse. Die Platine ist für einen HDC1008 Sensor ausgelegt, durch die freien i2c Pins aber auch für andere Sensoren ( siehe Bild ) verwendbar:





Hier zusätzlich mit einem anderen Sensor:




Gruß Kay


----------



## urlicht (16 März 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe vor einigen Jahren ein Sozial- und Betriebsgebäude unseres Betriebes mit schwarz-weiss-Umkleidebereich, Dusche, 2 Büros, Gemeinschafts- und Besprechungsraum etc. automatisiert. Bei den Vorüberlegungen wurde mir recht schnell klar, dass proprietäre Bussysteme wie KNX etc. nicht Frage kommen. Sie haben eine deutlich kürzere Lebenserwartung als eine Elektro-Hausinstallation. Deshalb habe ich mich für eine herkömmliche Automatisierung mit Koppelrelais (16A, Finder) für die zu schaltenden Elemente entschieden. Diese haben einen Betätigungshebel, mit dem sich der Verbraucher auch bei Ausfall der Steuerung einschalten lässt. Diskrete Unterputz-Schaltstellen gibt es im ganzen Gebäude 2 Stück (In den beiden Büros und im Besprechungsrraum sind DALI-Leuchten verbaut). Automatisieren heisst schliesslich auch, manuelle Bedienung zu reduzieren. Für die Raumtemperaturregelung habe ich PT100-Fühler (ca. 15€/Stck. in Auftragsfertigung) in Leitungsauslassdosen montiert. Sie liefern die Raumtemperaturen, Heizungsvorlauftemperatur und Aussentemeratur. Mit analogen Ausgängen (4...20mA und 0-10V steuere ich den Vorlauftemeraturmischer und die beiden zentralen Lüftereinheiten miot Kreuzwärmetauscher. Die Ventilantriebe für die FB-Heizkreise sind 230V Antriebe. In den Decken habe ich Bewegungsmelder mit Reed-Relais und 24V DC verbaut. Controller ist ein 881er. Eine EnOcean-Klemme und zwei ELTAKO-8-fach Fernbedienungen komplettieren das System. Panels verbaue ich prinzipiell nicht mehr. Ich nutze PCs und Tablets (Windeows und Android), wobei die Bedienung unter der Android-App am komfotabelsten ist. Die JAVA-Runtime ist definitiv eine Krücke nund ein totes Kind. Schon deshalb würde ich mich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt für einen Controller mit CoDeSys 3.5-Runtime entscheiden. Die Runtime basiert auf aktueller HTML5-Technologie und läuft auf jedem anständigen Browser. Darüber hinaus lassen sich über OPC oder TCP-Modbus auch leicht andere Visualisierungsplatformen oder SCADA-Systeme einbinden. Die CPU kann beim 750er-System jederzeit schnell getauscht werden. Lässt man genügend Platz, kann man mit Felsbuskopllern sogar CPUs von Mitbewerbern einsetzen. Im Gebäudebereich gibt es viele verschiedene Bussyteme und Protokolle. Nicht immer kann von einer langen Lebensdauer ausgegangen werden. 1-Wire gehört für mich zu diesen Kandiaten. Der Vorteil ist jedoch ein erheblich reduzierter Installationsaufwand. Dies lässt sich jedoch auch mit EnOcean erreichen. Beachten:  Meines Wissens können mit der EnOcean-Busklemme nur Sensoren erfasst werden. Für Aktoren benötigt man Geräte von Fremdherstellern, die sich häufig via RS485 einbinden lassen.


----------



## Player-Ben (16 März 2016)

Hallo,



Kayle schrieb:


> Die Implementierung des Modbus Slaves geschieht auf dem Arduino mit fertigen Librarys. Muss man nichts neues erfinden.



Danke für die Bilder. Sieht alles sehr interessant aus.
Kannst Du, wenn die Arduino Librarys eingebunden ist auch Variablen setzen lassen über die Wago oder der Arduino nur zum Senden gedacht?
Siehst Du ein Problem bei einer Sternförmigen Topologie? Zu jedem Slave geht eine 2x6x0,6 Leitung, somit könnte man den Bus hin und zurück führen, falls es Probleme geben sollte, oder?
Was zeigen bei Dir die LEDs an?



urlicht schrieb:


> ...Controller ist ein 881er... Schon deshalb würde ich mich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt für einen Controller mit CoDeSys 3.5-Runtime entscheiden...Die CPU kann beim 750er-System jederzeit schnell getauscht werden...


Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du hast ein 750-881 Contoller und benutzt CoDeSys 3.5?

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Kayle (16 März 2016)

Player-Ben schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nutze die Library nur zum auslesen der Slaves. Setzen von Variablen war aktuell noch nicht notwendig. Ich habe auch alles sternförmig verlegt. Schleife den Bus aber durch. Die LED´s zeigen einmal den Status vom Arduino an. Die andere LED zeigt an sobald der Slave von der Wago abgefragt wird.

Gruß Kay


----------



## urlicht (16 März 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe PT100 herstellen lassen (Edelstahlhülse 4mm mit kurzer Anschlussleitung, 3-pol. Variante wg. der Leitungskompensation. Hersteller gibt es da diverse (z.B. ziehl.de). Habe überall Y(St)Y-JZ verwendet. Diese habe ich in passende Leitungsauslassdosen montiert, diese aber zusätzlich mit Dämmstoff gefüllt. Die Lage der Sensoren zur Raumtemperaturerfassung ist essentiell wichtig.


----------



## urlicht (16 März 2016)

Hallo Ben,
Sorry, wenn ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt habe. Derzeit läuft bei mir der 881er mit CoDeSys2.3 und Java-Visu. Würde ich das Projekt heute umsetzen, würde ich zu einem PFC mit 3.5er Runtime greifen.

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Player-Ben (16 März 2016)

urlicht schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe PT100 herstellen lassen ...Diese habe ich in passende Leitungsauslassdosen montiert, diese aber zusätzlich mit Dämmstoff gefüllt.


Hast du dazu mal ein Bild kann es mir gerade nicht wirklich vorstellen wie das Aussieht? Habe auch noch keine wirkliche Abdeckung für die Thermostate gefunden



urlicht schrieb:


> Die Lage der Sensoren zur Raumtemperaturerfassung ist essentiell wichtig.


Warum ist die Lage so wichtig, vom Verständnis her ist doch die Luft im Bereich des Fühlers überall gleich Temperiert. Ich hätte jetzt an eine Variante gedacht wo der Fühler in der Schalterdose liegt und die Luft in die Dose strömt.



urlicht schrieb:


> ...mir der 881er mit CoDeSys2.3 und Java-Visu.


okay dann war es wohl echt ein Missverständnis, aber wäre schön gewesen.


----------



## Blockmove (17 März 2016)

Player-Ben schrieb:


> Warum ist die Lage so wichtig, vom Verständnis her ist doch die Luft im Bereich des Fühlers überall gleich Temperiert. Ich hätte jetzt an eine Variante gedacht wo der Fühler in der Schalterdose liegt und die Luft in die Dose strömt.



Ich denke es ist die Position des sensors im Raum gemeint.
Die Messwerte des Sensors werden z.B. durch direkte Sonneneinstrahlung (Montage gegenüber eines Fensters) oder Zugluft (Montage neben einer Tür) verfälscht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Kayle (17 März 2016)

Also ich habe mich entgegen der Empfehlung den Thermostat auf eine Höhe von 1,30m-1,50m zu setzen dazu entschieden meine Thermostate auf 1,80m zu setzen. Diese sitzen an den Wänden, die nicht in Richtung Zugluft der Tür stehen und die vor direkte Sonneneinstrahlung geschützt sind. Ich habe den Test gemacht und verschiedene Digitale Thermostate auf 1,30m und 1,80m gesetzt. Der Temperaturunterschied betrug jeweils gerade mal 0,2°C.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Knaller (17 März 2016)

Moin
Die Aussage das KNX nicht langlebig  ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich kenne eine Anlage die seit 18 Jahren ohne Störung funktioniert.  Wurde vor 2 Jahren um eine Dali Beleuchtung mit LED Technik erweitert.  Ging alles ohne Probleme.  Ich selbst habe KNX seit 4 Jahren im Einsatz.  Funktioniert alles prima.   Das einzige was Stört bin ich.   Die Grundfunktionen laufen, aber mir fällt öfters mal was Neues ein. Was das noch "Smarter" mach soll. Dann kommt das Problem zwischen den Ohren. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc161 (17 März 2016)

Morgen Player-Ben,

habe da scheinbar ein kleines Verständnisproblem, warum willst Du denn die 16 Raumtemperaturen scheinbar nur erfassen, was machst weiter damit ??

Und dann die Problematik mit der Position des Raumtemperaturregler .......deshalb habe ich mich für die Enocean Raumfühler entschieden, die Dinger kommen hin wo ich mich
aufhalte, schön in meine Nähe, nur zum Kuscheln unter die Wolldecke dürfen sie nicht .

Grüsse mc


----------



## Player-Ben (18 März 2016)

mc161 schrieb:


> ...habe da scheinbar ein kleines Verständnisproblem, warum willst Du denn die 16 Raumtemperaturen scheinbar nur erfassen, was machst weiter damit ??



Hi mc,
ich möchte an 16 Orten die Temperatur messen um die einzelnen Stellmotoren für die Räume und Flure zu steuern. Die Wago bekommt die Temperaturen und steuert die Motoren. So der Plan...bis jetzt...

Ich habe bei Dir auch ein kleines Verständnis Problem. Ein paar Posts vorher hast Du mir die Thermokon Raumthermostate gezeigt und gesagt, dass Du die verwendest…
Sind die nicht für die Wandmontage in eine Unterputzdose gedacht? Jetzt schreibst Du, dass Du Raumfühler von Enocean benutzt.
Werfe ich da etwas durcheinander, weil für mich ist der Raumfühler auch ein Raumthermostat.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## mc161 (18 März 2016)

Hi Player_Ben,

das sind, abgelesen :Enocean Raumbediengeräte (Thermokon SR06 LCD). Sind normalerweise zum Aufkleben oder Schrauben auf Wand.
Ich mache das aber nicht, habe die Teile aber auf dem Tisch liegen, messe genau dort wo ich die Raumemperatur haben will.

Du wirfst da etwas durcheinander, Fühler messen (fühlen) nur die Temperatur, Raumthermostate regeln noch die Temperatur.

Du  willst wie im letzten Post schreibst die Räume mit Stellmotoren regeln,  dann bräuchtest Du Raumthermostate, oder müsstest in der Wago die  Raumtemperaturen 
vorgeben, dann aber Veränderungen der Raumtemperatur nur im Programm oder Visu.

gruß mc


----------



## Player-Ben (21 März 2016)

mc161 schrieb:


> ... habe die Teile aber auf dem Tisch liegen, messe genau dort wo ich die Raumemperatur haben will.



Und wie ist das von der Wirkungsweise, klappt das gut? Auf dem Tisch kann es ja auch mal passieren, dass man ausversehen den Sensor verdeckt…



mc161 schrieb:


> Du  willst wie im letzten Post schreibst die Räume mit Stellmotoren regeln,  dann bräuchtest Du Raumthermostate, oder müsstest in der Wago die  Raumtemperaturen
> vorgeben, dann aber Veränderungen der Raumtemperatur nur im Programm oder Visu.


Genau das ist meine Idee, wollte die Temperatur in den Räumen nur messen und dann Zentral über die Visu die Temperaturen einstellen oder denkst Du man sollten den Komfort das man es über ein Raumthermostat einstellen kann, besser mit einplanen?

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## Player-Ben (30 März 2016)

Kayle schrieb:


> ...Die Implementierung des Modbus Slaves geschieht auf dem Arduino mit fertigen Librarys. Muss man nichts neues erfinden....



Hi Kayle,
welche hast Du da genommen, anstatt wenige, gibt es unzählige.

Danke.


----------



## Passion4Automation (8 April 2016)

Hallo Leute,


Bei mir wirds auch ne Wago.



Zur Raumregelung, findet ihr den Weg über Thermostate oder mit PT 100 und über die Visu besser, Ich habe bei der Visu halt Schiss das wenn die Ausfällt dann muss ich die Fußbodenheizung über die Stellmotoren manuell fahren.


Zu den Lichtschaltern:
Ihr zieht alle Telefondraht oder?
Dann habt ihr ja alle die SPS Taster?
Ich kann mich mit den Dingern noch nicht so recht anfreunden.

Hat jemand normale Lichttaster 10A mit einer SPS im Einsatz.? Läuft das mit 24 Volt gut ?


Zur Leitungsverlegung:

Habt ihr für die ganze Verklemmung Unterverteiler wo dann eine Steigleitung aus dem Keller kommt?
Bei mir wirds Nämlich ziemlich viel. Fensterkontakte, Raumfühler, Lichtschalter, Rollädentater und dann schaltbare Steckdosen und das LAN Netzwerk.
Es sollen halt alle Kabel zentral in den Keller laufen.
Ich überlege wenn es von der Architektur her möglich ist, einen kleinen Kabelschacht vom Keller bis zum Dachboden laufen zu lassen, wo zumindest die nicht NYM Kabel drin laufen.
Was habt ihr da für Lösungen?

MFG


----------



## wolfi-sps (8 April 2016)

Hallo goifalracer,

ich habe von 4 Jahren gebaut und Licht, Jalousien, Fenster usw. mit Enocean realisiert. 
Vorteil: Keine Steuerkabel - und du musst Dir nicht überlegen wo Du deine Taster usw. brauchst.
 MFG
WolFgang


----------



## Passion4Automation (8 April 2016)

Hallo Wolfgang, 

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Enocean ist soweit ich weiß, Funk.  Ich möchte aber beim Neubau auf Funk verzichten, sehe den einzigen Vorteil darin, den du grad genannt hast. 

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit stammverdrahtung bei einer sps hausautomation?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. 
Bei der Raumtemperatregelung bin ich mir halt vom Konzept her noch unsicher.  Ich möchte es sicher inder vusu drin haben aber auch dezentral regeln, am besten wäre eine plus minus schaltwippe mit lcd Anzeige, das man anstelle des Thermostates einbaut. 

Mfg


----------



## ohm200x (8 April 2016)

Habe innerhalb der letzten 6 Jahre zwei Häuser mit SPS gemacht.
Privat und Schwiegereltern.  


Was sind denn SPS Taster?

Habe bei mir von Jung einfach-, zweifach- und vierfach-Taster im Einsatz. 
Bei Xx2x06 musste ich ne Öse biegen. Mit Xx2x08 geht es direkt so.

Ich fahre bei mir das OG in zwei "Schächten" in den Keller. Durch einen geht auch ein Teil des EG. Von der Küche im EG aus gibt's noch nen dritten Durchbruch. Ein vierter sammelt noch etwas vom Wohnbereich ein. 

Im EG und OG gehen Taster (indirekt) über KNX. Darüber hole ich mir auch die Raumtemperatur rein. Spart Leitungsaufwand.
Allerdings würde ich beim dritten Haus wohl doch auch EnOcean einsetzen.

Rollläden / Raffstore im ersten Fall jeden einzelnen direkt. Beim zweiten Mal via SMI.
Würde wieder SMI nehmen.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Blockmove (9 April 2016)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Was sind denn SPS Taster?



Sowas z.B.:
http://www.voltus.de/schalterprogramme/gira/standard-55/sps-taster/

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ohm200x (10 April 2016)

Ah OK. Sowas hab ich mir gedacht. 

Hab ich (von Jung) bei den Schwiegereltern für die Rollläden im Einsatz.
Gerade im Wohnbereich wo drei davon vorhanden sind spart das Platz und ist hübsch, optimal für manuelle Eingriffe. 
Sonst setze ich auf "klassische" Taster mit einer für meine Begriffe "besseren" Haptik. 

Schönen Sonntag noch

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Player-Ben (11 April 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Zur Raumregelung, findet ihr den Weg über Thermostate oder mit PT 100 und über die Visu besser, Ich habe bei der Visu halt Schiss das wenn die Ausfällt dann muss ich die Fußbodenheizung über die Stellmotoren manuell fahren.


Meine Einzelraumreglung läuft zwar noch nicht, aber vom Verständnis her läuft zwar die Einstellung der Raumtemperatur über die Visu aber die Steuerung ist in der WAGO welche die Räume auf die eingestellte Temperatur regelt. Die Visu selbst fällt ja nur aus, wenn auch die WAGO ausfällt und dann ist es egal ob du noch ein Raumthermostat zum nachstellen hättest (gilt aber nur wenn Du die interne Visu von Wago verwendest). Bei einer externen Visu wäre das zwar anderes, aber die Zeit bist die Visu wieder hochgefahren ist, dauert ja auch nicht Tage.



goifalracer schrieb:


> Zu den Lichtschaltern:
> Ihr zieht alle Telefondraht oder?
> Dann habt ihr ja alle die SPS Taster?
> Ich kann mich mit den Dingern noch nicht so recht anfreunden.
> Hat jemand normale Lichttaster 10A mit einer SPS im Einsatz.? Läuft das mit 24 Volt gut ?


Habe überall isty kabel verlegt und jeden Schalter, Raumfühler und Fensterkontakt in den Keller über einen fetten Schacht verlegt. Wobei ich das heute auch etwas anderes machen würde, denn die Mengen an Kabel die im Keller ankommt, habe ich etwas unterschätzt. Ich würde heute an bestimmte Positionen hohe mehradrige Leitungen legen und von dort aus dann Brücken.
Ich habe die normalen 1-, 2-, 3,- 4-fach Taster (10A) von Gira im Einsatz und die sogenannten SPS-Taster von Gira. Ich finde die Dinger super, aber immer Geschmackssache. Laufen mit 24Volt alles super.




goifalracer schrieb:


> Zur Leitungsverlegung:
> Ich überlege wenn es von der Architektur her möglich ist, einen kleinen Kabelschacht vom Keller bis zum Dachboden laufen zu lassen, wo zumindest die nicht NYM Kabel drin laufen.
> Was habt ihr da für Lösungen?


Ich habe es genauso gemacht, außer dass ich alles in Installationsrohr verlegt habe. Du solltest nur eher einer großen Schacht einplanen, da kommt immer mehr als man denkt. Ich habe nachher den Schacht noch vergrößert.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 April 2016)

mc161 schrieb:


> Hi Player_Ben,
> 
> das sind, abgelesen :Enocean Raumbediengeräte (Thermokon SR06 LCD). Sind normalerweise zum Aufkleben oder Schrauben auf Wand.
> Ich mache das aber nicht, habe die Teile aber auf dem Tisch liegen, messe genau dort wo ich die Raumemperatur haben will.
> gruß mc



Hallo mc,

würde auch gerne die SR06 von Thermokon einsetzen. Wie zuverlässig sind die bei Dir? Und mit welcher WAGO Lib hast du dies realisiert?
Mit der Enocean_04.lib oder mit der _05? Es gibt ja schon einen FB für da SR04. Hast du diesen dafür verwendet?

VG
NSN


----------



## Passion4Automation (1 Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

also Funk möchte ich definitiv beim Neubau nicht einsetzen, obwochl sich das mit den portablen Raumthermostaten echt nicht schlecht anhört.

Momentan bin ich am verzweifeln eine anständige Dimmersteuerung für 6-7 Lichtkreise für die Wago zu finden.

Was ich möchte ist: LED Lampen Dimmen in ca. der Hälfte der Räume de Hauses.

Diese RGB Lichtszenen brauche ich nicht, aber was ich möchte ist Lichtszenen in Form von z.B. 50 % Dimmung bestimmter Leuchten oder z.B. das nur bestimmte Leuchten bei dem betätigen eines bestimmten Buttons an der Visu leuchten. So eine Konstantlichtregelung wäre natürlich auch noch cool.

Wie soll ich das umsetzen?
Also Eltako Dimmer kommen nicht in Frage da ich auch von jedem Raum mit Taster Dimmen möchte, somit weiß ich nicht wie ich die Rückmeldung an die SPS gestalten soll.

Dali hört sich geil an, nur ist das doch bloß was wenn man abgehängte Decken hat um die EVG s zu verstecken oder?
Ich möchte gerne eine Lösung im Schaltschrank.

0-10Volt Dimmaktoren, ist zwar veraltete Technik aber doch funktional.
Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt: Im Schaltschrank die Aktoren, Last zu den Lampen und Analogsignale kommen dann von der Wago. 
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage da ich sowas mit ner Wago noch nie umgesetzt habe, (nur kleine Projekte mit Siemens) ob mit der 0-10V Methode folgendes umzusetzen ist:
- Die Lichtszenen über die Visu gespeichert schalten bestimmte Leuchten z.B. 30% und ander 60% 
- mit Taster direkt im Raum dimmen Sps soll die Rückmeldung bekommmen und die Visu soll auch wissen was gerade Los ist.
- Evtl. noch eine Konstantlichtregelung, ist aber nice to have.
- Hattet ihr bei 0-10V EMV Probleme, sprich wenn der  Herd an ist das Spannung in die Signalleitungen induziert werden?


Wäre euch dankbar wenn einer von Euch mir eine gute Dimmlösung für Wago vorstellen könnte.? Von den Funktionsumfang von Dali bin ich schon begeistert aber ich finde das ist schon viel Technik sprich EVg,s usw. 



Vielen Dank.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (1 Mai 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> das doch bloß was wenn man abgehängte Decken hat um die EVG s zu verstecken oder?
> Ich möchte gerne eine Lösung im Schaltschrank.



LED-Beleuchtung <> LED-Beleuchtung.
Willst du LEDs mit integriertem Vorschaltgerät (also im Prinzip Glühlampenersatz) oder willst du "richtige" LED-Leuchtmittel einsetzen?

Beim "Glühlampenersatz" ist es so eine Sache mit dem Dimmen. Bei niedriger Helligkeit neigen die Teile sehr ser gerne zum Flackern.
Ausserdem ist der Dimmbereich nach unten oft sehr eingeschränkt.
Hier ist auf jedenfall vorheriges Ausprobieren der Dimmer-LED-Kombination angesagt.

Bei "richtigen" LED-Leuchtmitteln musst du unterscheiden zwischen Konstantspannung oder Konstantstrom.
Stripes werden mit 0-12V oder mit 0-24V betrieben. Wenn du da den Dimmer im Schaltschrank hast, dann hast du u.U. einen erheblichen Spannungsabfall.
Konstantstrom ist unkritischer. Hier muss halt genügend Reserve im Netzteil vorhanden sein um den Spannungsabfall auszugleichen.

Ich hab meine Beleuchtung mit DALI realisiert. Das Problem mit den abgehängten Decken lässt sich mit Kreativität lösen.
Neulich hab ich z.B. in einem Forum herausnehmbare Türschwellen gesehen. Darunter war der Installationsraum für EVGs und Switche.
Bei mir sind die DALI-EVGs auch in Nischen mit herausnehmbarer Rückwand oder hinter TV-Vorwänden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Passion4Automation (2 Mai 2016)

Hallo Dieter,

danke für die Antwort.  Ja das mit der Dali Technik verstecken ist mir zu blöd.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Umsetzung von 0-10v dimmern mit szeneschaltung und kann mir sagen ob es gut läuft bzw wo man an die Grenzen stößt. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## mc161 (2 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

mein neues Spielzeug für die WAGO, mal sehen was sich daraus ergibt und sich alles so anstellen lässt. Wago lib gibt es ja.

mc


----------



## mc161 (2 Mai 2016)

Hallo ,

bin immer noch nicht so weit, dienstliche Aufgaben gehen vor, hoffe aber das ich bis Ende Mai fertig bin.

Werde dann Rückmeldung geben

mc

Wie kann man Beiträge löschen ?


----------



## mc161 (2 Mai 2016)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Hallo mc,
> 
> würde auch gerne die SR06 von Thermokon einsetzen. Wie zuverlässig sind die bei Dir? Und mit welcher WAGO Lib hast du dies realisiert?
> Mit der Enocean_04.lib oder mit der _05? Es gibt ja schon einen FB für da SR04. Hast du diesen dafür verwendet?
> ...



Hallo ,

bin immer noch nicht so weit, dienstliche Aufgaben gehen vor, hoffe aber das ich bis Ende Mai fertig bin.

Werde dann Rückmeldung geben

mc


----------



## Player-Ben (2 Mai 2016)

Hallo goifalracer,
ich habe in meine Betondecke von Kaiser die entsprechenden Dosen gesetzt, diese haben mir das Abhängen gespart, aber die Ausgangssituation ist vergleichbar. Als Leuchtmittel kamen für mich reine LEDs ohne integrierten Konverter infrage, diese benötigen nur einen Strom (wie Dieter schon beschrieben hat).
Meine Ursprüngliche Version diese zu betreiben war ein Konstantstromquelle die eine externe Gleichspannungsquelle benötigte und mit 0-10V gedimmt werden konnte. Die Stromquelle sollte in der Unterverteilung installiert werden und durch die Wago mit dem entsprechenden 0-10 Volt Signal versorgt werden. Die Komponenten hatte ich schon gekauft und die ersten Zeilen waren auch schon geschrieben.


goifalracer schrieb:


> - Die Lichtszenen über die Visu gespeichert schalten bestimmte Leuchten z.B. 30% und ander 60%
> - mit Taster direkt im Raum dimmen Sps soll die Rückmeldung bekommmen und die Visu soll auch wissen was gerade Los ist.
> - Evtl. noch eine Konstantlichtregelung, ist aber nice to have.


Dieses ist mit der WAGO alles realisierbar, entweder durch eigene Zeilen oder Du benutzt die vorhandenen Bibliotheken.

Nun bin ich auf DALI umgestiegen, weil ich mit der Stromquelle nicht niedriger als 10% dimmen konnte und alle Treiber die das gekonnt hätten waren entweder überteuert oder waren nicht für die Montage in der Verteilung vorgesehen (maximale Leitungslänge zur Lampe waren immer nur 2m).
Der Vorteil für mich bei DALI ist, dass ich erhebliche Kosten sparen konnte. Man braucht nur eine DALI Klemme für 64 Teilnehmer (EVGs), im Vergleich zu den Analogen Eingängen, es gibt viele Anbieter die gute und günstige EVGs mit  DALI-Schnittstelle anbieten. Die ganze Organisation des Netzwerkes ist viel einfacher und übersichtlicher und das Erstellen von Szenen oder Gruppen geht wie von Hand, als mit wenig Programmieraufwand.
Ich persönlich würde nicht mehr zurück wechseln zu 0-10V. Es gibt viele DALI-Schnittstellen die man in Schalterdosen verstecken kann, falls man konventionelle Lampen ins DALI-Netzwerk integrieren möchte und für alle LEDs kann man ohne Probleme die Treiber in die Verteilung packen.


goifalracer schrieb:


> - Hattet ihr bei 0-10V EMV Probleme, sprich wenn der Herd an ist das Spannung in die Signalleitungen induziert werden?


Also der Herd selbst erzeugt keine EM-Störung und solange Du das 0-10V Kabel nicht im selben Rohr oder Kanal verlegst (was eh nicht zulässig wäre) solltest auch keine Spannung in das 0-10V Kabel induziert werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas Input geben.


----------



## Player-Ben (2 Mai 2016)

mc161 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 32645


was ist das den feines?


----------



## mc161 (2 Mai 2016)

Ups Sorry,

Thies Wetterstation  Clima Sensor US 4.9200.00.001

mc


----------



## Passion4Automation (5 Mai 2016)

Hi Player Ben,

Vielen Dank für den Input das regt wieder an.

Die Kaiser Dosen haben ich schon mal in einem Produktvideo gesehen, wäre eine Lösung.

Ja LED Dimmen ist noch immer nicht so einfach.

Ich kauf mir im Herbst sowieso mal ne Wago 750- 881 und ein paar Komponenten dazu, dann werde ich mal Workshop mäßig bissl basteln um für mich eine brauchbare Lösung zu finden.

Womit visualisierst du?

Wie ist es mit Dali, wenn mal die SPS abraucht bezüglich der Handbedienbarkeit, weil ich möchte schon  das ich die wichtigsten Funktionen im Haus im Fall der Fälle auch eine Zeitlang, evtl mit ein Paar Brücken im Schaltschrank per Hand bedinen kann?

Ja 0-10V im selben Rohr verlegen ist sowieso schlecht. Ich möchte zwei Kabelschächte vom Keller bis in den Speicher ziehen. Einen für 24 V Steuerleitungen, Netzwerk und Signalleitungen und den anderen für die Last. Meinst ob das Sinn macht, bzw. pracktisch gut ist?

Hast du geschirmte Kabel verwendet, ausser natürlich für LAN?

Gruß


----------



## Player-Ben (6 Mai 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Womit visualisierst du?


Das ist ein Thema was noch vollkommen in den Startlöchern steht und noch nicht zu Ende gedacht ist. Meine ursprüngliche Variante war eine Kommunikation zwischen Visual Basic und der WAGO per Modbus TCP. Das klappt auch im ersten Schritt, aber ist natürlich vom programmieraufwand her ein ziemlich großes Projekt. Deshalb bin ich ein bisschen zu den fertigen SW gedriftet (Xsolution, Eisbär), wobei ich mir hier noch nicht sicher bin die Kohle von 500 bis 1000 € aufzubringen. Mein Hauptproblem ist das die Visu von codesys 2.3 nicht ganz so schick ist, dieses hat sich durch e!cockpit geändert und man bekommt vll mit weniger Aufwand eine recht schönen Visu hin (wer Bilder dazu hat, die würde ich gerne sehen).


goifalracer schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit Dali, wenn mal die SPS abraucht bezüglich der Handbedienbarkeit, weil ich möchte schon  das ich die wichtigsten Funktionen im Haus im Fall der Fälle auch eine Zeitlang, evtl mit ein Paar Brücken im Schaltschrank per Hand bedinen kann?


Die LED Treiber haben alle einen Eingang, um auch mit einem Taster oder Relais den Treiber ansteuern zu können.


goifalracer schrieb:


> Ja 0-10V im selben Rohr verlegen ist sowieso schlecht. Ich möchte zwei Kabelschächte vom Keller bis in den Speicher ziehen. Einen für 24 V Steuerleitungen, Netzwerk und Signalleitungen und den anderen für die Last. Meinst ob das Sinn macht, bzw. pracktisch gut ist?


Ich habe im ganzen Haus Installationsrohr bis in den Keller verlegt, auch durch die Kabel und Revisionsschächte. Im Keller springe ich dann um auf Kabelkanäle, dort liegen die Hochstromleitungen und die SELV Kreise zusammen in einem Kabelkanal. Dieses ist erlaubt, wenn die Isolierung Deiner Steuerleitung für die im Kanal höchstmögliche Spannung ausgelegt ist und bei einer Länge von 3 Meter erwarte ich jetzt keine großen Probleme durch Induktion, habe aber trotzdem abgeschirmte Leitung verwendet. Der Schirm der Steuerleitung besitzt auch eine direkte Verbindung zu Erde (PE).


----------



## Passion4Automation (9 Mai 2016)

Player-Ben schrieb:


> Das ist ein Thema was noch vollkommen in den Startlöchern steht und noch nicht zu Ende gedacht ist. Meine ursprüngliche Variante war eine Kommunikation zwischen Visual Basic und der WAGO per Modbus TCP. Das klappt auch im ersten Schritt, aber ist natürlich vom programmieraufwand her ein ziemlich großes Projekt. Deshalb bin ich ein bisschen zu den fertigen SW gedriftet (Xsolution, Eisbär), wobei ich mir hier noch nicht sicher bin die Kohle von 500 bis 1000 € aufzubringen. Mein Hauptproblem ist das die Visu von codesys 2.3 nicht ganz so schick ist, dieses hat sich durch e!cockpit geändert und man bekommt vll mit weniger Aufwand eine recht schönen Visu hin (wer Bilder dazu hat, die würde ich gerne sehen).
> 
> IPS kommt bei dir nicht in Frage?
> 
> ...



Was ist bei dir ein Revisionsschacht genau, hast du extra Kabelschächte verlegt? Ich nehme an, du hast geschirmtes jysty kabel verlegt?


----------



## Player-Ben (10 Mai 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Dann hast du mehr Adern als ein NYM 5x1,5 zu den EVGs? Möchte gerne alle Taster zentral zur SPS, hast du das doppelt gemoppelt?


Die EVGs sind alle im Keller in dem Schaltschrank, von dort gehen nur die Versorgungsleitungen zu den LEDs. Angesteuert werden dieses über DALI und man könnte im Notfall die Taster und die Relais an das EVG direkt anschließen.


goifalracer schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir ein Revisionsschacht genau, hast du extra Kabelschächte  verlegt? Ich nehme an, du hast geschirmtes jysty kabel verlegt?


Es gibt zwei Deckendurchbrüche, wo auch die Heizungsrohre und Abwasserrohre durchlaufen, die offenen Rohre im Raum selbst wurden mit Regipsplatten verkleidet. Dort habe ich auch die ganzen E-Rohre liegen. 
Ja das Kabel ist geschirmt.


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 Mai 2016)

Die Evg,s sind alle im Keller? Das hört sich interessant an.  Hast du dann von den EVG,s normale NYM 5 x1,5 zu den LED Leuchten?
Da kriegst doch Probleme wegen Leiungslänge oder?

Welche EVG,s hast du eingesetzt?

Sorry das ich dich so ausfrage, aber versuche so viel wie möglich input zu bekommen um nachher nicht das böse erwachen zu haben.

Danke.

Gruß


----------



## Player-Ben (11 Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen, 
ist kein Problem. Ich habe mich auch viel umgehört und viele Fragen gestellt und war sehr *DANKBAR *für alle Infos die ich bekommen habe. Am Ende ist es eh immer so, dass man doch nicht alles wusste.



goifalracer schrieb:


> Die Evg,s sind alle im Keller? Das hört sich interessant an.  Hast du dann von den EVG,s normale NYM 5 x1,5 zu den LED Leuchten?
> Da kriegst doch Probleme wegen Leiungslänge oder?


Es liegen Rohre zu den Kaiser Töpfen mit 2 x 1,5mm² ( Was vollkommen übertrieben ist)
Wie schon einer der Vorschreiber hier im Thread sagte: http://www.sps-forum.de/wago/80526-hasuautomation-mit-wago-sps-post620314.html#post620314
Die Leitungslänge ist bei einer Stromquelle unkritisch, man sollte nur ein bisschen Reserve einplanen um die Verluste der Leitung zu kompensieren.




goifalracer schrieb:


> Welche EVG,s hast du eingesetzt?


Ich habe zwei Treiber von zwei Herstellern ausprobiert:

*Osram OTi DALI 35/220…240/1A0 LT2**:
*Dieses Model habe ich auch jetzt im Einsatz. Es dimmt bis auf 1% runter und verursacht nur geringe Oberschwingungen die im Bereich der Frequenzen von einer Funkuhr liegen, aber die Amplitude ist ziemlich gering. Da müsste man schon eine große Antenne aufspannen. Zumindest klappen bei mir die Funkuhren und die Radios noch, ohne Probleme.

*MeanWell LCM-40DA:*
Dieses Modell hatte ich zuerst verbaut, aber ich war mit der minimalen Dimmleistung von 6% nicht zufrieden. Jedoch verursacht es keine bedenklichen Oberschwingungen.


----------



## Passion4Automation (11 Mai 2016)

Hallo Ben,

wenn du Kaiser Töpfe hast, warum hast du die evg, s dann zentral?

Oder hast du die Töpfe ohne trafotunnel?


Ich nehme an, die 2 x 1, 5 er Leitung zu den led.s ist die geschirmte? 

Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (12 Mai 2016)

Ich habe Dali-Dimmer von verschiedenen Herstellern im Einsatz. Bei keinem habe ich kein Problem mit Störungen im Radio oder WLAN.
Probleme machen jedoch oft die LED-Netzteile. Unglaublich was da für ein Schrott verkauft wird.
Also vorher testen.
Ich habe überwiegend TCI Jolly Dali-Dimmer. Die lassen auf verschiedene Leuchten einstellen und haben ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (12 Mai 2016)

Ich habe Dali-Dimmer von verschiedenen Herstellern im Einsatz. Bei keinem habe ich kein Problem mit Störungen im Radio oder WLAN.
Probleme machen jedoch oft die LED-Netzteile. Unglaublich was da für ein Schrott verkauft wird.
Also vorher testen.
Ich habe überwiegend TCI Jolly Dali-Dimmer. Die lassen auf verschiedene Leuchten einstellen und haben ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Player-Ben (12 Mai 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> wenn du Kaiser Töpfe hast, warum hast du die evg, s dann zentral?


Ich habe sie mit Tunnel, zumindest jeder zweite hat einen Tunnel. Das Konzept mit den EVGs im Keller hat sich ergeben, als ich auf einer Messe gesehen habe, was die LED-Leuchtmittel mittlerweile können. Also habe ich mich für LED und gegen Halogen entschieden und weil die Töpfe untereinander nicht alle verbunden waren und die EVGs zu Dick für die Öffnung waren und es besser ist, wenn sie Zentral im Keller sind. Habe ich Sie in den Keller gepackt.


goifalracer schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, die 2 x 1, 5 er Leitung zu den led.s ist die geschirmte?


Nein ist nur Einzelader H07V-K. Abschirmung bringt an dieser Stelle auch nicht viel, man muss nur dafür sorgen, dass die beiden Adern dicht zusammen liegen.


----------



## Passion4Automation (16 Mai 2016)

Servus,

sorry für die späte Antwort.

Diesen Satz von dir verstehe ich nicht ganz:

Die Leitungslänge ist bei einer Stromquelle unkritisch, man sollte nur  ein bisschen Reserve einplanen um die Verluste der Leitung zu  kompensieren.


Du meinst wegen Widerstand, bzw. Verlustleitung, weil die Reserve geht ja nur über Querschnitt.

Was ist deine max. Leitungslänge vom Treiber zur LED?

Hast du auch LED- Stripes im Einsatz?

Ich werde auf alle Fälle viele Töpfe setzen, egal ob die Technik bei mir in den Tunnel oder Schrank im Keller kommt.


Gruß


----------



## Player-Ben (24 Mai 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Die Leitungslänge ist bei einer Stromquelle unkritisch, man sollte nur  ein bisschen Reserve einplanen um die Verluste der Leitung zu  kompensieren.
> 
> Du meinst wegen Widerstand, bzw. Verlustleitung, weil die Reserve geht ja nur über Querschnitt...



ich meine damit, dass Du Deinen Treiber, für die LEDs, nicht komplett ausnutzen sollst, von der maximalen Ausgangsspanung, sonder noch etwas Reserve übrig läßt um den Spannungsfall auf der Leitung zu kompensieren.

Längste Leitung ist ca 20m


----------



## Tiktal (20 Oktober 2016)

@Player-Ben:
Du hast geschrieben:



Player-Ben schrieb:


> Hallo goifalracer,
> Als Leuchtmittel kamen für mich reine LEDs ohne integrierten Konverter infrage, diese benötigen nur einen Strom (wie Dieter schon beschrieben hat).
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiktal (21 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Player-Ben, du hast geschrieben:



Player-Ben schrieb:


> Als Leuchtmittel kamen für mich reine LEDs ohne integrierten Konverter infrage, diese benötigen nur einen Strom (wie Dieter schon beschrieben hat).



Kannst Du mir dazu mehr erzählen? Würde auch gerne meine LEDs nach und nach umrüsten. 
Die Treiber würde ich gerne zentral einbauen (zur Not auch dezentral). Mir ist nur nicht klar wie ich die Leuchtmittel gestalten soll. Hab GU10/E14/E27 Fassungen.
Bisher sieht es so aus als müsste ich die Leuchtmittel selber bauen, nicht schön, aber eine bessere Lösung hab ich noch nicht finden können.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir jetzt die Wago 750 881 mit der dali 753 647 mal auf ein Testbrett aufgebaut.

Als Treiber verwende ich die ELDOLED in CV Ausführung und die 6 W Voltus Spots.

Die Treiber und die Dimmung soll angeblich zentral gut funktionieren, man muss halt auf die Leitungslänge (Spannungsabfall) extrem achten, alternativ kann ein 7x1,5 oder 5x2,5 gelegt werden.

Also mit langer Leitungslänge habe ich es noch nicht getestet, aber direkt an den Treiber angeschlossen und mit den Wago Dalikonfigurator  konfigueriert, funktioniert das ganze schonmal gut.

Google mal nach (ELDOLED zentral verbauen) 

Von Lunatone gibt es kleine LED oder RLC Treiber mit DALI, sehen aus wie eine Maus ohne Kabel, diese könnte man dann dezentral für Wandlampen oder Pendelleuchten nutzen, habs aber noch nicht getestet wie die Dimmkurve ist.

Wenn du stur jedes 5x1,5 Kabel vom Verteiler zu jeder Lampe (Lampengruppe) legst, ist für dich alles offen, wichtig für CV die Zuleitung zu einer Leuchtengruppe mittig in den Raum legen und von dort aus z. B. auf alle LED Spots verteilen, sonnst ist der Spannungsabfall unterschiedlich.

Bin leider auch noch im BETA Stadium, teste momentan ziemlich viel, das rate ich auch jeden bevor die Planung komplett vollendet wird.#


Gruß


----------



## GLT (26 Oktober 2016)

Die Lunatone (mit Voltus 6w) hab ich auch verbaut u. bin sehr zufrieden damit - also sowohl mit den Treibern, wie auch mit den Spots.



Tiktal schrieb:


> Die Treiber würde ich gerne zentral einbauen (zur Not auch dezentral). Mir ist nur nicht klar wie ich die Leuchtmittel gestalten soll. Hab GU10/E14/E27 Fassungen.


Hängt viel davon ab, ob Dimmung immer erforderlich ist - ist man ehrlich, muss nicht jede Leuchte gedimmt werden u. das erleichtert schon das eine oder andere, da man auch mal nur Retrofits einsetzen muss.


----------



## Player-Ben (26 Oktober 2016)

Tiktal schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir dazu mehr erzählen? Würde auch gerne meine LEDs nach und nach umrüsten.
> Die Treiber würde ich gerne zentral einbauen (zur Not auch dezentral). Mir ist nur nicht klar wie ich die Leuchtmittel gestalten soll. Hab GU10/E14/E27 Fassungen.
> Bisher sieht es so aus als müsste ich die Leuchtmittel selber bauen, nicht schön, aber eine bessere Lösung hab ich noch nicht finden können.



Wie GLT schon erwähnte, dass kann mal alles nicht pauschal sagen und hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Ich verstehe gerade nicht deine Situation, hast du jetzt 230V an Deinen Lampen liegen und es befinden sich gerade GU10.... Fassungen in Deinen Leuchten?
Oder planst Du gerade Deine Anlage von grund auf neu und bist total flexibel was die Gestaltung angeht?



goifalracer schrieb:


> Als Treiber verwende ich die ELDOLED in CV Ausführung und die 6 W Voltus Spots.
> 
> Die Treiber und die Dimmung soll angeblich zentral gut funktionieren,  man muss halt auf die Leitungslänge (Spannungsabfall) extrem achten,  alternativ kann ein 7x1,5 oder 5x2,5 gelegt werden.
> 
> Also mit langer Leitungslänge habe ich es noch nicht getestet, aber  direkt an den Treiber angeschlossen und mit den Wago Dalikonfigurator   konfigueriert, funktioniert das ganze schonmal gut.



Also bei 1,5mm² und einer Länge von 10 Meter ,bei typischen 350mA und 60Volt, liegt der Spannungsfall im 100mV Bereich. Da muss man nicht auf 2,5mm² gehen eher runter. Das Problem mit den langen Leitungen ist eher die Elektromagnetische-Störung  die ins Haus eingebracht wird und diese wiederum hängt von dem Treiber ab. Die meisten sind Hybrid-Treiber und erreichen Ihre kleinen Dimmwert nur mit einer PWM und diese bringt die Störungs ins Netz. 
Aber alles halb so wild. Die Treiber die nehme sind von Osram und da ist die Störung im Funkuhrenbereich und auch nur dann wenn die Drähte extrem weit voneinader liegen würden und als Antenne fungieren würde. 

Mich würde eher Interessieren ob Ihr auch Erfahrung mit Osram habt oder warum habt ihr euch für ELDOLED entschieden?


----------



## Tiktal (26 Oktober 2016)

Ok, ich glaube ich hol mal etwas weiter aus :smile:

Mir  ist inzwischen auch relativ klar wie man LEDs gut dimmen kann (CC, CV)  auch welche Geräte oder Ansteuerung man gut nehmen kann.
Was ich hier  leider bisher nicht wirklich finden konnte, waren Lösungen zu den  Leuchtmittel selber. Es wird ja nicht jeder sein Zuhause mit LED-Stripes  ausleuchten :wink:

Habe  bei meinem neu gebauten Nebengebäude (Werkstatt + Garage) ein bisschen  mit LED-Einbauspots gespielt. Ergebnis war eine Dachüberstandbeleuchtung  gelöst mit kleinen China-Spots, deren Vorschaltgeräte entsorgt wurden,  angesteuert mit TCI Slim Vorschaltgerät über 1-10V der dortig verbauten  750-841. 
Nun bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen...das Folge-Projekt  waren/sind dann eine Beet-Beleuchtung mit Kugelleuchten und  selbst-gebauten Leuchtmitteln (3W-LEDs auf eine E27-Fassung gebaut um die  Lampen nicht auseinander nehmen zu müssen) und wieder  TCI-Vorschaltgerät.

Im Haus habe ich die Elektrik auch neu  gemacht und zu den Deckenlampen 5-Ader gezogen. Bei den Wandleuchten  allerdings nur 3-Ader. Es ist quasi alles mit LEDs ausgestattet,  allerdings Retrofits. Auch nichts mit Trafo, sondern nur Hochvolt.
E27 in den Deckenleuchten
E14 in den Dekoleuchten (Fensterbänke)
GU10 Wandleuchten und Deckeneinbaustrahler.
+Sonstiges (Mini LED Wandleuchten)

Natürlich  brauch und will ich nicht alles dimmbar machen und für einiges hab ich  auch eine Lösung (Kompakt_Wandleuchten mit anderem Vorschaltgerät  ausstatten)gefunden, ich wollte nur einmal lesen was andere noch für  Ideen dazu haben, war schon am überlegen einen neuen Thread aufzumachen :smile:

Auch  habe ich bisher noch völlig freie Hand was die Ansteuerung der  zukünftigen Leuchten angeht. Verbaut ist eine WAGO 750-841. Hatte bisher mit  DALI, DMX und 1-10V geliebäugelt, tendiere aber zu DALI.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Player-Ben (27 Oktober 2016)

Tiktal schrieb:


> Auch  habe ich bisher noch völlig freie Hand was die Ansteuerung der  zukünftigen Leuchten angeht. Verbaut ist eine WAGO 750-841. Hatte bisher mit  DALI, DMX und 1-10V geliebäugelt, tendiere aber zu DALI.


Wenn Du die Leitungen zu den Deckenlampen und Wandlampen jeweils separat gelegt hast, dann hast Du die Möglichkeit die Hochvolt-LED-Lampen mit einem Dimmer zu dimmen, welcher in der Verteilung eingebaut wird. Der kann dann per DALI oder 0-10V oder etc. angesteuert werden. Sollte dieses nicht so sein, dann musst du Treiber an der Lampe selbst unterbringen und dieses dann mit DALI ansteuern, das geht aber dann wiederum nur bei der 5-adrigen Leitung.
Bei einzeln gelegten Leitungen könntest Du die Treiber auch in die Verteilung setzen und als Lampen reine LEDs nehmen oder Vorschaltelektronik. Somit kannst Du ebenfalls die Treiber direkt über DALI oder 0-10V oder etc. ansteuern.
Lampen würde ich gar keine selberbauen, es gibt genug Konzepte zu bezahlbaren Preisen. Ich habe reine LEDs von Brumberg und Hochvolt LEDs von Sigor und SLV.


----------



## Passion4Automation (27 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Player Ben,

warum redest du von 60V? Ich meine 24 V. Wenn man da 20 spots a 6 W dran hat, erreichen die 24 V nicht das ende der Leitung.
Kritisch wird es mit stripes z.b. rgbww je nach länge der stripes und vorallem dem gemeinsamen pluspol der wird dann mit dem Strom  von allen drei Farben  belastet. Da reicht ein 1.5 er bei 15 Metern  nicht mehr.

Du dimmst wsl mit CC oder?

Mit den Störungen wegen pwm habe ich auch etwas  bedenken, werde deswegen ein geschirmtes nym kabel verwenden. 
Sollte ich da den schirm auflegen oder baue  ich da eine Antenne?


----------



## Player-Ben (28 Oktober 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Hallo Player Ben,
> 
> warum redest du von 60V? Ich meine 24 V. Wenn man da 20 spots a 6 W dran hat, erreichen die 24 V nicht das ende der Leitung.
> 
> ...


Die 60 Volt bezog sich auf die Gesamtspannung die eine Konstantstromquelle liefert. Ich habe das Gefühl wir reden von verschiedenen Systemen. Ich rede von einer Konstantstromquelle und Du bestimmt von einer Konstantspannungsquelle. Da sieht die Geschichte natürlich etwas anders aus, dann wäre in Deinem Fall der Spannungsfall bei 10m schon 1,2 Volt. Ist nur die Frage ob man 1,2V sieht.
Wobei dann würde ich einfach weniger Lampen pro Treiber betreiben. Hängt halt von Deiner relativen Entfernung ab.

WSL und CC sagen mit gerade nichts. ( CC vll ConstantCurrent?)

Wenn Du denn Schirm erdest, kann das sicherlich von Vorteil sein, aber Du solltest vll erstmal herausbekommen in welcher Frequenz Deine Störung liegt und wie stark die Amplitude ist, bevor Du Dir unnötigerweise teureres NYM kaufst.


----------



## Passion4Automation (28 Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ja genau Konstantspannung CV deswegen etwas besser auf die Leitungslänge achten. 
Viele verbauen die ELDOLED zentral ohne geschirmtes NYM und berichten von keinen Störungen, vermute aber das die wenigsten von denen Messungen gemacht haben.

Ich werde trotzdem allen zentral dimmbaren Leuchtenkreisen geschirmtes NYM spendieren, weil wer weiß was in 20 Jahren ist, da ist es mir der Mehrpreis wert.

EMV technisch bin ich nicht so gut gebildet, danke aber das die Störungen ähnlich wie bei einem Frequenzumrichter ausfallen dürften, also desto länger die Leitung desto mehr Störkapazität ist vorhanden.

Da ist halt Konstantstrom oder CV als dezentrale Lösung besser.


----------



## ohm200x (6 November 2016)

Evtl zu dem Thema passend. 
Von Meanwell gibt es kleine Konstantstromquellen für verschiedene Ströme (CC) die mit 24V (bis 36V) arbeiten. (LDD-350L)

Habe ich vor rund zwei Jahren drei verbaut und noch kein Problem zu verbuchen. 
Weitere zwei habe ich vor 5 Jahren genommen um ne Ikea Nachttischlampe  umzurüsten. 

Passt wunderbar in den Fuß der Lampe. Die 24V kommen in dem Fall direkt aus der SPS. 

Gibt auch ab Werk mit ca 15cm Litzen dran. 
Dank PWM-Eingang ggf sogar zum dimmen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Player-Ben (7 November 2016)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Von Meanwell gibt es kleine Konstantstromquellen für verschiedene Ströme (CC) die mit 24V (bis 36V) arbeiten. (LDD-350L)



Die von Meanwell habe ich mir auch mal besorgt und vermessen, hierbei ist der Rippel am Ausgang sehr gering, so dass man von keiner Störung ausgehen muss. Das liegt daran, dass Meanwell ihren ganzen Berreich mit Amplitudenmodulation abdeckt und keine PWM benutzen. Nachteil ist nur, dass das minimale Dimmlevel 6% vom Ausgangsstrom ist und das war mir zu hoch (zu hell).


----------



## ohm200x (12 November 2016)

Player-Ben schrieb:


> Nachteil ist nur, dass das minimale Dimmlevel 6% vom Ausgangsstrom ist und das war mir zu hoch (zu hell).



Ah gut zu wissen. 
Hab die Teile bisher nur im Normalbetrieb im Einsatz und damit absolut kein Problem. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

